# Forum Forum Help Desk Introduce Yourself  Hi all.

## Nickoli

My name is Nickoli. I'm pretty new here. It seems to be a great place to share and receive advice.  
I did my time and spent the past 11 years as a cement renderer in the ACT. The last 5 or so have been running my own business. I've always had a hunger for knowledge in the greater construction industry and never really liked limiting myself to one trade. And over the past 18 months I've been growing increasingly tired of my chosen trade. So I decided to do something about it, and last year I went and got my cert IV &amp; diploma in construction, and have since obtained my C class builders license. Over the period I've been self employed, I've been able to spend quite a bit of time working with others trades ie. carpenters, brickies, concretors etc. As of December I've been building my first new home, and I'm starting to slow my rendering business down in favour of focusing solely on building (eventually).  
There looks to be some good discussions on this forum. And I hope I can offer what advice I have, and receive whatever people are willing to offer. 
"The day we stop learning is the day we stop living"  
Cheers 
Nickoli  
Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## old1955

Welcome to the forum Nickoli.

----------


## Nickoli

Cheers, old '55  
Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------

